# AHeadCloud goes down the deadpool



## wlanboy (Dec 29, 2015)

Controlpanel ->  An error occurred processing your request. The host is currently unavailable. Please try again later


Clientarea on service level -> DB exception


Website -> Loading after minutes...


----------



## KMyers (Dec 29, 2015)

I just tested the website/client area and it seems to be responding normally. I am not a customer so I cannot test the control panel. I wonder if they are just having some technical issues.


----------



## wlanboy (Dec 31, 2015)

Some picture for 2 weeks





And service part of client center is dead:


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 1, 2016)

And no ticket response either:


----------



## Licensecart (Jan 1, 2016)

No activity either on their social networks:


https://plus.google.com/+AheadcloudNetworks - Empty


https://twitter.com/AheadCloud - 2 Tweets in July.


Interesting:


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 13, 2016)

Dead as dead can be:



> An error occurred processing your request. The host is currently unavailable. Please try again later


----------



## HN-Matt (Jan 13, 2016)

I don't understand why web hosts just 'abandon their posts' as above.

If it's going to end and the host has no intention of contacting their clients, why don't they take it all offline rather than let the unmanned WHMCS awkwardly linger? Or is that intentional?


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2016)

HN-Matt said:


> I don't understand why web hosts just 'abandon their posts' as above.
> 
> If it's going to end and the host has no intention of contacting their clients, why don't they take it all offline rather than let the unmanned WHMCS awkwardly linger? Or is that intentional?



I think companies like these have things still online. Maybe not that failed panel but other assets.  Usually that's what I see.  Some subset of customers somehow using something else on same box / instance and that's alive so other stuff is afterthought / isolated for subset of customers.  True moreso where mixed customer base.  Like where a company makes the mistake of selling to lowend buyers and gets stomped in a mud hole.


----------



## PowerUpHosting-Udit (Jan 13, 2016)

More than anything, it's sad to see that such hosts don't really care about the customers because they are screwing up the business of someone else. If you are planning to close then send out an email and let the client know what's going on so that it doesn't hurt their business instead of just disappearing.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2016)

PowerUpHosting-Udit said:


> More than anything, it's sad to see that such hosts don't really care about the customers because they are screwing up the business of someone else. If you are planning to close then send out an email and let the client know what's going on so that it doesn't hurt their business instead of just disappearing.



Too many jerks in hosting that are just here for the 'easy' money.  Lack of legal teeth to sink in bad actors yields generations of hit and run accidents posing as businesses, when they are not.


Reason why for many years I've advocated keeping bad companies and questionable n00bs under the pressure of a hot grill.


Yes business can be cruel, yes life punts you sometimes, yes solo operators fall ill, but we all should do more for contingency planning, policies and documentation in case of emergency.   The scammers that dump on customers, well, I can recommend what we should do to them.  Never comes across as nice though.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jan 24, 2016)

I did not read this whole thread and not sure if the actual servers are still online. I have awaited the owner for 2 months to pay his IP invoices and I will be revoking all his IPs (which were provided by me) Monday, 25th January. This should stand as a notice to everyone.


----------



## Licensecart (Jan 24, 2016)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> I did not read this whole thread and not sure if the actual servers are still online. I have awaited the owner for 2 months to pay his IP invoices and I will be revoking all his IPs (which were provided by me) Monday, 25th January. This should stand as a notice to everyone.



So the owner of AHeadCloud has a unpaid invoice with you?


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jan 24, 2016)

The owner has a couple of unpaid invoices. It's always been a struggle to collect our money from him, even though he is charged the lowest possible amount for the IPs. Just saw this thread and thought I should answer, as I will be emailing the DC to de-route the IPs, in case they are still routed and in use, as the owner is not responding to my multiple emails.


----------



## Licensecart (Jan 24, 2016)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> The owner has a couple of unpaid invoices. It's always been a struggle to collect our money from him, even though he is charged the lowest possible amount for the IPs. Just saw this thread and thought I should answer, as I will be emailing the DC to de-route the IPs, in case they are still routed and in use, as the owner is not responding to my multiple emails.



Ah ok, that's never good, but I've been in your shoes where they claim they'd pay and then don't. Please mark him on FraudRecord so others can't get screwed over. Thanks


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 24, 2016)

Alex_LiquidHost said:


> I did not read this whole thread and not sure if the actual servers are still online. I have awaited the owner for 2 months to pay his IP invoices and I will be revoking all his IPs (which were provided by me) Monday, 25th January. This should stand as a notice to everyone.



Thank you for the information.


----------



## AlexBarakov (Jan 26, 2016)

Turns out I was contacted from my client with a promise that everything outstanding would be cleared, but I am yet to hear him again. Goodluck to anyone involved.


----------

